# light switch plate blank



## darren (Nov 24, 2005)

A while back I beleive MD had a link to light switch blanks. It was a little plastic piece that you could put into a light switch plate to cover up the rectegnalular hole if you removed the switch. Can anyone help me out and give me a link to them.

Thanks


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Hang on a minute... I'm looking....


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

fnhbvfdvc 

stil checking


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Pass and Seymour part number 80700 for a regular snap switch, part number 326 for decora opening. Here's the catalog page:

http://www.passandseymour.com/pdf/S33.pdf


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

You disappoint me doctor, you didn't know the part # off the top of your head? :jester:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

reveivl said:


> You disappoint me doctor, you didn't know the part # off the top of your head? :jester:


You'll have to cut me a little slack. I use maybe 2 or 3 a year.


----------



## darren (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks MD


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Home Despot carries the Leviton brand if that will help


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

What's wrong with just leaving a dummy switch?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> What's wrong with just leaving a dummy switch?


Because they magically work the neighbor's garage door.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL

Just like in the commercial? :laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> LOL
> 
> Just like in the commercial? :laughing:


Yup. I've looked on YouTube a few times for that video, but haven't come across it. That's a funny commercial.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Ahh... here we go:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV0GGspZAos&mode=related&search=

Definitely use a switch blank and don't leave a switch installed that isn't connected. It's a safety hazard for the neighbors. :laughing:


----------

